# Hunting Contest from Scheels?!?!?



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

i was driving home from the sioux hockey game on saturday and heard an interesting ad/report. there is a contest in which people have released pheasants with tags on them and when you call in the tag you are entered into a windsor (i think) drawing for thousands of dollars in prizes from scheels, windsor, and other places. have any of you guys heard of this or have any of you guys gotten a tag? is this for real or some sort of joke? personally i don't like the idea of tagging real animals for a contest. i like shooting birds but this doesn't seem right to me. let me know.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

It is for real.

If anyone gets one it will either be because they know where the bird(s) are planted or complete luck. Most likely birds we die before anyone bags one.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Cabela's does this around Mitchell.


----------



## AfterTheHunt1985 (Dec 16, 2008)

Its not complete luck.  The Windsor Canadian After the Hunt promotion is sponsored by Republic National Dist. Co of SD and Windsor Canadian...we release the birds generally on public hunting areas all over the state...so If you hunt that land you have a better chance of shooting one of our banded birds. The prize amounts and slightly inflated - our top prize is a $600 gift certificate to Scheels and Windsor Canadian merchandise. Everyone that does get a banded bird and mails in their tag also gets a hat and t-shirt - along with their tag being put in our drawing. Its a great promotion that we have been doing for the past 8 years. If you would like any info let me know! I'd be glad to mail you out or e-mail a copy of it.


----------



## MaxGotOne (Feb 5, 2009)

AfterTheHunt1985 said:


> Its not complete luck.  The Windsor Canadian After the Hunt promotion is sponsored by Republic National Dist. Co of SD and Windsor Canadian...we release the birds generally on public hunting areas all over the state...so If you hunt that land you have a better chance of shooting one of our banded birds. The prize amounts and slightly inflated - our top prize is a $600 gift certificate to Scheels and Windsor Canadian merchandise. Everyone that does get a banded bird and mails in their tag also gets a hat and t-shirt - along with their tag being put in our drawing. Its a great promotion that we have been doing for the past 8 years. If you would like any info let me know! I'd be glad to mail you out or e-mail a copy of it.


I got one and have sent it in. When will we hear if we one any prizes or not? I have called the phone and no one gets back to us.

Thanks!

PS- St. Cloud doesn't know it's hockey and doesn't know it's hunting!


----------



## AfterTheHunt1985 (Dec 16, 2008)

E-mail me on my work e-mail with your info and I'll check the records. You should have received your hat and t-shirt if you mailed in your tag. If you didn't mail in your tag it wasn't put in the drawing and you won't be recieving anying.

[email protected]


----------

